# Raid Controler / Fasttrak



## neoO (3. Oktober 2003)

hi leutze,
ich hab mir vor kurzem nen neues Board (Asus A7v333) gekauft, weil mein altes im  war und nun hab ich nen Problem: Jedesmal wenn ich mein Pc starte, sucht der über 15 sekunden angeschlossene Festplatten am Raid Controler. Außerdem findet Windows nicht die richtigen Treiber für den Raid Controler, also kann mir jemand erklären wie ich das MBfasttrak ding ausmache?

Jetzt schonmal vielen Dank )


----------



## tuxracer (3. Oktober 2003)

hy neo

ich frag mich zuerst mal weshalb willst Du ^den Onboard RAID überhaupt deaktivieren, wenn Du das Teil richtig in betrieb nimmst holst Du soviel Power mehr aus Deiner kiste, das Du es schon fast nicht mehr glaubst.

Um das System sauber zu installieren, musst Du zuerst zwei gleichgrosse Platten haben, welche Du dann ann den beiden für RAID vorgesehenen IDE des Mainboardes jeweils als Master anhängst.

dann musst Du ins RAID BIOS gelangen, und in diesem wenn Du es auf Geschwindigkeit trimmen willst beim RAID Array erstellen stripping auswählen.

Nun solltest Du einen Rechner mit funktionierendem Betriebssystem zur hand haben, weil die Treiber die Du brauchst um Windows 2000 oder auch XP zu installieren sind auf der CD drauf, aber dummerweise sucht Windows beim installen von null weg, leider nur auf Diskette nach Treibern, das bedeutet, das Du die Treiber zuerst mal auf ne Diskette kopieren musst.

um nun das System zu installieren, musst Du ganz am Anfang auf die Meldung achten drücken sie F6 um zusätzliche Hardware und SCSI geräte zu installieren, oder so ähnlich (der RAID gilt als SCSI Gerät)

so kannst Du Dein System installieren, und wenn das RAID richtig installiert ist, sucht er auch nicht mehr so lange nach den Platten. Es geht schon noch etwas länger als wenn Du nur mit normal IDE arbeitest, aber nicht mehr viel, aber der SpeedGewinn während des Betriebs ist recht gross.Zudem kannst Du so die CD ROM s jeweils auf einen der normalen IDE Anschlüsse auch wieder jeweils als Master hängen, und Du wirst beim Brennen Deine helle Freude haben, weil On the Fly viel sicherer wird, weil sich die Geräte nicht mehr gegenseitig bremsen, da ja jedes seinen eigenen Strang hat.

Falls Du den RAID wirklich abschalten willst, sollte im normalen BIOS (nicht RAID) ne Option sein, mit der Du die RAID anschlüsse zu gewöhnlichen IDE umstellen kannst. zudem sollte es eine weitere Einstellung geben mit der du jeden IDE Slot einzeln abschalten kannst. Wo das in deinem BIOS ist kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, weil ich kein solches board hab, aber ne Reihe anderer mit RAID, und eins mit nem externen Fasttrack RAID


----------



## neoO (3. Oktober 2003)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur ausstellen das er beim Booten immer die IDEs scannt.
Weil das immer voll lange dauert, und das stört mich. Und wenn ich meine Festplatten dranhänge scannt er sie auch , was ich verstehe, aber im moment will ich sie nicht drann schließen also soll er sie auch nicht scannen. Und wenn ich die Raid anschlüße austelle, hört dann auch das scannen auf ?

MfG Sebastian / neo


----------



## tuxracer (3. Oktober 2003)

Ja sobald Du den RAID abstellst sollte eigentlich das mit dem scannen Geschichte sein


----------



## neoO (3. Oktober 2003)

ich finds einfach nirgendwo in meinem bios ;(( , ich hab version 1018 , also das neuste, aber da steht nichts von Raid-Control im bios, und ich hab schon alles mögliche versucht umzustellen ... pls help


----------



## neoO (11. Oktober 2003)

also, für alle die vielleicht mal das gleiche Problem haben.

Im BIOS könnt ihr lange suchen, da stands bei mir auch nicht drinne, <ich hab mir sogar das Handbuch gesaugt und in dem Submenu war es definitiv nicht drinne, obwohl ich die neuste Bios version habe>. Um den Raid Controler auzumachen müsst ihr einfach den Jumper kurz unterhalb eurer "Raid Slots" , da steht sogar Raid drüber den Jumper von [.][.]. (enable) auf .[.][.] (disable) setzen, also muss der Jumper auf der rechten seite sitzen damit es aus ist.

grEEtz, problem geklärt


----------



## tuxracer (13. Oktober 2003)

@neoO

gut zu wissen, das es auch Mainboards gibt, welche das noch nicht im BIOS erledigt wird.

an diese Möglichkeit habe ich gar nicht mal gedacht, weil bei meinen Boards kann ich das im BIOS deaktivieren.


----------



## Tuni67 (1. Dezember 2004)

neoO,

ich hab das gleiche problem mit meinen A7V333.
Kannst du mir ein bildchen schicken, wo ich diesen Jumper finde 
Meine Mail Tuni67@aol.com

Viele Grüsse an euch allen, Tuni


----------

